# 1ST Art Show Exercise - Self Portrait



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Since the consensus seems to be that everyone would like to have a weekly subject I thought this would be the most appropriate place on the forum to do so!! If Admin later puts up a special forum for it.. then we can move this post (and any others). 

The first week will be dedicated to *self portraits*. Take your time.. this isn't a race.. and it's not a "contest" so to speak. Everyone is a winner if you just set your mind to it and put up a piece to share with the rest of us. The point of this exercise is to broaden our horizons and to increase our skill levels in each particular subject range. Just do your best.. and learn from one another's work!

You will have until next Sunday at midnight Eastern time (That's Sun Night/Monday AM) to put a piece up here for others to enjoy. After that time the thread will be locked and no more pictures or paintings will be allowed. I will make this thread sticky so it stays on top in easy reach!

Enjoy.. and Have fun!!

David


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay I'm in as soon as I've finished 'Jennie', but of course this means you have to re-paint your self too lol


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Since I can no produce any art in a week, I hope that you don't mind me using old works. The second is an acrylic painting of me at one. I painted it at 18. The first is me at 54 I drew it at 55.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't think anyone who understands your circumstances would argue your point Just.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That will give me only 2 days worth of spare time to do it. I have to finish my Boy Scout painting first. I'll try.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm on the right. The beautiful gal on the left is my patient wife of 33 years.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I did this painting last year (May 2015). I'm in the foreground and my son Jason is in the background representing a thought I'm having of him. Since I have 5 paintings going right now I hope no one minds that I'm using this. It did take me about 4 days to do this one.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That is such a beautiful painting in so many ways Terry. Makes me feel sad and happy at the same time.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

:vs_smirk:So far, no one but me will have to actually do anything. I think I'll skip this round and wait for the next one when everyone is doing something fresh.:vs_smirk:


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> :vs_smirk:So far, no one but me will have to actually do anything. I think I'll skip this round and wait for the next one when everyone is doing something fresh.:vs_smirk:


I'm getting ready for an exhibition, I'm creating with the focus that I'm building inventory. I have found a few folks crazy enough to purchase my scribblings and splashings, I know for a fact nobody is demented enough to pay for my self-portrait! ;-)

Once I get my two-month show started in three weeks, maybe I can work on something that's 100% non-commercial in nature.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

you should do it tho. it is very good practise its much easier for yourself to spot mistakes. let me quote some random person from the internet :



> &#147;If you cannot capture the essence of your own self, how are you to capture the essence of someone else?&#148; -- Bridgetbrow


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Well crap...I will see what I can come up with. I suck at realism, and faces, so this should be interesting. 

:surprise: :vs_worry::vs_boom:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Me #3 comin' up! With the move I might be busy but I'll give it a go.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OK, if you guys are doing it, then I will.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> OK, if you guys are doing it, then I will.


I was going to do it lol


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

:vs_cry::vs_cry::vs_cry:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Perhaps I misunderstood and jumped the gun. Seems that people were shooting for this kind of thing on another post.. and the decision was that some couldn't do it until after Easter.

Now it seems like people aren't quite as interested. And I think part of the problem is that it's a self portrait  In honesty.. it's supposed to be something you do during this week.. not old pieces. (That doesn't mean Terry and Baldie should take theirs down) The purpose is to see how you are coming along in your skills.. not create a masterpiece. It can be a 5 minute sketch.. or a full blown piece. It can be done on a napkin.. or digital,, or painting.. doesn't matter. It's the exercise that counts. 

Having said that.. I apologize for jumping the gun. Perhaps we should hold this off for a bit till people are ready. I know that everyone will never be in sync.. but right now it seems more people can't than can.. But I *DO *know.. when you put things off..they never get done.

Thoughts?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am ready when you are. :biggrin:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I feel foolish now.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Noooooooooo Dave.. No need to.. and you are definitely the exception to the rule Bro. I love that self portrait you did.. and your situation is understood completely. I wasn't referring to you in any way in my post


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking.


What exactly were you thinking Dick? :laugh:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Just what you said. I was thinking something that could be done in a short time. This should be something that would not take away from your other work that you want to finish. just something to do that maybe we wouldn't have thought of on our own.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Perhaps I misunderstood and jumped the gun. Seems that people were shooting for this kind of thing on another post.. and the decision was that some couldn't do it until after Easter.
> 
> Now it seems like people aren't quite as interested. And I think part of the problem is that it's a self portrait  In honesty.. it's supposed to be something you do during this week.. not old pieces. (That doesn't mean Terry and Baldie should take theirs down) The purpose is to see how you are coming along in your skills.. not create a masterpiece. It can be a 5 minute sketch.. or a full blown piece. It can be done on a napkin.. or digital,, or painting.. doesn't matter. It's the exercise that counts.
> 
> ...


I don't have any problem with removing my self portrait from the thread, but one of you moderators will have to do, I don't have the juice anymore.

I stand with Baldie in that I want to paint paintings that I can sell and feel enthusiastic about painting. Doing a painting in a week is just about the time I need to do one but I don't want to spend the money to do one that I have no desire to keep and I can not sell. Oil paints and canvas are expensive. I could easily put off what I'm working on and take the challenge but I honestly don't want to do another self portrait.

I'll participate in the next subject --- most probably.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Arrgh.. I said already that we understand some of you can't (don't have the time.. and you asked before and were approved Terry.) In fact, I said that in the post you quoted. No one needs to take anything down.

Having said that.. It doesn't HAVE to be in Oil Pints.. it can be a 3 minute gesture drawing in pencil (if you don't have pencils.. use a #2 school pencil) It's not meant to be a masterpiece.. just an exercise. No one is going to judge the work.. I think one of the most important things about this exercise (in my mind) is stretching out our imaginations..


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am looking forward to the challenge! I think people are over thinking this thing. It is for fun and to challenge _ourselves_ to do something we wouldn't ordinarily do, I for one have discovered that such activities can improve my abilities.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

*Self portrait studies by all*

I don't have one yet but this seems like as good a place as any for this new Every Ones a Winner works.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Right now I'm not selling a flippin thing, except the occasional sale on my Redbubble or Zazzle accounts, but that isn't selling my actual physical art, so taking a day to try , and boy is that term thrown loosely on this challenge, to draw my stupid face. :vs_OMG:

I'm with @Susan Mulno , this should be fun. If the challenge is to draw a Mandala, everyone shouldn't be expected to run out and buy a bunch of supplies they will never use again. 

I can tell u right now that my self portrait will look like my 7 year old neice drew it, and that's fine. I'll be laughing right along with you guys. :vs_smirk:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I just posted somewhere...but this will work too. Will post mine when I put the finishing touches on ;-)


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I've scrapped my horse I'll start this now:vs_awed:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Please note...I absolutely HATE this piece of art, and it will be shredded, as soon as I buy a shredder. :vs_laugh:

I somehow got my left eye huge, and I could not get my mouth right either, so I just got tired of fooling with it, and called it finished. 

I am also attaching my reference photo.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

For a first portrait it came out nicely. No one was born drawing portraits, it is a talent honed by much practiced skill.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm kind of confused Dick.. Why would you begin a new thread for this when I already made a thread and made it "Sticky" so it wouldn't get lost? You even posted on it.. This is fine.. just wondering??

Not a problem anyway.. everyone have fun. And good work LA.. really nice for a first portrait! You have some great things going on.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> I'm kind of confused Dick.. Why would you begin a new thread for this when I already made a thread and made it "Sticky" so it wouldn't get lost? You even posted on it.. This is fine.. just wondering??
> 
> Not a problem anyway.. everyone have fun. And good work LA.. really nice for a first portrait! You have some great things going on.


I'm confused as well.:biggrinrobably more than you. That's all I've got. 

I'll try to figure it out after I've had some coffee.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I fixed it. I thought this was just a discussion about getting this started and didn't realize this was the actual first one. I will also remove the thread I started.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Here's mine. took about 15 minutes. It was definitely fun to do. I'm sure I can do better but this is all I have time for right now.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I tried another one and spent 1 1/2 hours on it. It gets worse.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I like yours Dick, it almost has a caricature feel to it. 

I may try that again sometime in the very, very far future. :wink:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

leighann said:


> I like yours Dick, it almost has a caricature feel to it.
> 
> I may try that again sometime in the very, very far future. :wink:


Yeah, it has a caricature feel to it, just not this character.:biggrin: I will have to spend a lot more time on it.


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

Interesting , in all my years of drawing and painting I've never thought of doing a portrait of myself.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm finding this impossible and thats not good considering it was my idea I feel like if I can't do it I've let everyone down :vs_sad:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Umm... that's pure hogwash. Your standards are a little higher than some of us. Maybe you can give us an abstract meli.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I can't help it dick lool


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Here it is, me #3. I think #2 was better. I'll keep trying!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Looks nice @Susan Mulno !! :biggrin:
@meli , I think your brain is getting in the way. Because the self portrait was your idea, a wall has gone up in your brain. You need to figure out how to get over that wall. 

Try creating an image that portrays an emotion. It may help you leap over. :wink:
@dickhutchings ...I like your portrait/ caricature...it makes me smile. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

@Bushcraftonfire how do we start the next one? You made the first one a sticky so I'm not sure how we will name the next one.

I want to do a seascape with sailboats.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I will second Dick's suggestion.


----------

